# bergwerk gemini st auf dt aufgerüstet -> unterschied??



## joshuax (27. Juni 2003)

Hi,
werde mir wohl in nächster zeit ein neues fuly zulegen und habe mich auch schon umgehört. in meine enger wahl ist das bergwerk gemini dt in xl gefallen, da ich 198cm groß bei einem gewicht von 90kg bin.
nun habe ich schon ein paar händler abgeklappert und habe nun erfahren, dass das dt in gr. xl nicht mehr produziert wird , das st hingegen schon. nun hat mir ein händler das angebot gemacht, mir den st rahmen auf die ausstattung des dt hochzurüsten und das für das ganze 1900  zu verlangen.
nun stellt sich mir die frage, worin genau der unterschied des rahmens st zum dt besteht; irgendwie soll das oberrohr anders geschweißt sein; merke ich das überhaupt in der realität?
Ist der preis ok, oder soll ich mich doch nach einem anderen bike umsehen (hot chili oder rotwild würden mir zusagen).
Ist die ausstattung des gemini (deore mit julie) ok? 
Ist der Preis zu teuer?
Hinzu kommt, das in meiner heimat (regensburg) nur ein riesenhändler (stadler) ist und der nächste bergwerk händler ca. 100km entfernt resiediert.
danke schonmal


----------



## AnthonyXIV (1. Juli 2003)

@ joshuax:
der Unterschied vom Gemini ST zum DT besteht in einem anderen Rahmendesign. Beide sind zwar Eingelenker aber warten mit einer unterschiedlichen Dämpferanlenkung auf! Beim Gemini DT läuft der Dämpfer durch die beiden "Stützrohre".
Bei Deiner Größe käme von unserer Seite ein Faunus in XL in Frage. Mail mir doch mal Deine genauen Daten, dann kann ich spezifischer werden. Von Seiten des Gewichts gibts bei uns eigentlich keinerlei Probleme... also keine Sorge.
In die Preisverhandlungen mischen wir (als Hersteller) uns nicht ein. Dies ist Sache der Händler und des jeweiligen Käufers.  
Zum Händlerproblem ist zu sagen, daß im Prinzip jeder Bikehändler auch ein Bergwerk bestellen kann. Einzigste Limitierung liegt bei uns im Gebietsschutz, den wir natürlich jedem Händler zugestehen. Falls Du also einen Bikehändler vor Ort hast, ist es kein Problem, daß er den Rahmen Deiner Wahl bei uns bestellt.

Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

